# Starting Splitter in Cold Weather



## Aranyic (Jan 19, 2016)

Well it's about 10-15 degrees out this evening but the wind isn't too bad so I decided I would go out and do some splitting.  I was a little concerned about the cold but figured it would be fine as long as I just let it idle a little while and cycled the ram a few times to get the fluid moving.  The splitter is stored under a covered lean-to off the garage so everything is just the temperature it is outside.

long story short it tries to turn over but just won't go.  I've got 10w30 oil in it which i figured would be ok for the cold.  If i want to try and warm it up some before trying it again later this week what's my best bet?

I've seen people suggest magnetic heaters ( http://www.amazon.com/Kats-1153-Handi-Heat-Magnetic-Heater/dp/B000BOABS6/ ) which i guess would be attached to the hydraulic tank?

Or I could go the direction of a propane tank heater and just run it an hour or so before taking the splitter out from a few feet away? http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Sin...qid=1453251524&sr=8-9&keywords=propane+heater

Any suggestions on how you all do it.


----------



## cachunko (Jan 20, 2016)

I never knew this, but someone else posted a couple weeks ago about how the cold hydraulic oil and the pump are part of what the problem is.  They recommended putting a tarp over the splitter and an electric heater, to warm it up a bit.  A shot of ether wouldn't hurt either.  Good luck!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 20, 2016)

Some times my splitter needs a shot of starter fluid to give it the extra ooph!


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jan 20, 2016)

I usually have enough wood so i dont have to split when its that cold. Not saying i have never done it. Never had either one of our splitters not start when cold.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cold Hydraulic fluid is like pumping peanut butter. Try one of the magnetic heaters for an hour or two before you try starting it. Synthetic motor oil in the engine helps too.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Jan 20, 2016)

cachunko said:


> I never knew this, but someone else posted a couple weeks ago about how the cold hydraulic oil and the pump are part of what the problem is.  They recommended putting a tarp over the splitter and an electric heater, to warm it up a bit.  A shot of ether wouldn't hurt either.  Good luck!



Yup, this will do it.


----------



## Aranyic (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tips I'll try and electric heater and tarp to start with since I have that stuff on hand. 

First year burning I hate to feel like I'm wasting 2 months in January and February trying to get my wood supply cut split and stacked.


----------



## salecker (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi
 My Honda will start at -20C without being plugged in.If it get colder i have a magnetic heater that i plug in which heats the motor and hydraulic tank where the pickup is.I have synthetic oil in the Honda and ATF for hydraulic oil.
 I usually have my wood in by fall,but this year i wanted to get the posts in for my wood shed.Last winter was so mild i ended up with 2 1/2 rows of wood i had to work around anyhow.But the posts are in and i have put up about 5 rows this winter.


----------



## kevin j (Jan 23, 2016)

Mobil 1   5W-20 in engine and ISO 46, or even 32 hydr fluid.
But Mobil 1 lighter engine oil and tarp over and small magnetic heater would be my vote
or tarp and forced air kerosine/#1D Knipco heater even faster.


----------



## jaoneill (Jan 24, 2016)

cachunko said:


> I never knew this, but someone else posted a couple weeks ago about how the cold hydraulic oil and the pump are part of what the problem is.  They recommended putting a tarp over the splitter and an electric heater, to warm it up a bit.  A shot of ether wouldn't hurt either.  Good luck!


I would agree with tarp and electric heater, or, what I have done to expedite the process is warm the hyd pump and a foot or so of the supply line with a heat gun, but go easy on the rubber hose, too hot and it will melt.


----------



## Tom123 (Jan 24, 2016)

A few minutes of stretching, steal toe boots and goggles and my Fiskars X27 starts every time.


----------



## Aranyic (Jan 24, 2016)

Tom123 said:


> A few minutes of stretching, steal toe boots and goggles and my Fiskars X27 starts every time.


Got that too however my elbow doesn't care for it all that much. After I split a while it takes 3 or 4 days of ibprophin before the pain quits. I figured my body will be much happier with me 20 years from now not hand splitting 3-4 cords per year.


----------

